# Looking for some VSH experiences . . . and gentleness



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Last year I got a VSH nuc to add some genetic diversity to my yards. They didn't build up too well, and I took it for what it was.

I checked them last weekend, and they are booming. Very excited about it.

However, they do have a draw back. they appear to be getting hot. Two weeks ago my wife was working in the garden (about 75 feet away from the hive) and one went after her, got her on the eye brow. She was a good sport about it, and I thought it was just a rogue. 

Last saturday when I opened them up, they wern't too happy with me. One got me in the face, and forced me to put the veil on. From there they got aggressive, and if I didn't have my veil I'd have a face full of stings today. On sunday my wife went back to the garden to clear out some weeds, and on four separate occasions a rogue bee went after her. Unfortunately they convinced her that she wasn't interested in raking or working in the garden that day.

Anyway, I have three hives at my house, and I haven't deduced 100% that it's the VSH hive, but they are the most aggressive. Obviously I'll have to move it to an out yard, possibly requeen.

Do you think I should try to graft from the VSH hive, hoping that the offspring would be more gentle? Or is an F2 of an aggressive hive, by definition, going to be aggressive?

If I do have to requeen, I would like to replace it with another VSH (to keep the genetics available). Does anyone have any experience with a very gentle VSH, and care to recommend a breeder?

Thanks for the help, and making it to the end of my lengthy post.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

I'm not sure who your supplier was, but I have two hives of them, and one was of mild to hot nature, the other not so bad. This time of year they are all fiesty in my opinion because they are trying to build up. 

Amazing to me that my first year I had two Italian hives that I treated, and both died in the winter, this winter had 1 russian and two VSH, no treatements and all made it through winter. I think that says a little something about something.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

We have lots of VSH queens. They are very reasonable in there temperament, but I would recommend the use of a smoker and a veil for sure. If a hive becomes usually temperamental I would suggest looking for signs of skunk predation at night. Many times I have seen perfectly nice hives turn grumpy when they are getting picked on all night.


----------



## dkvello (Apr 2, 2010)

I have three VSH hives and one unknown from a cut out. I hve noticed them to be a little warmer then the two Itailians they replaced. I and others have been zapped on rare occasions away from the hive, but not enough to worry about. Where did you get your queens? The VSH other hive we requeened (VSH) from a cut out that was super hot. Where did you get your queens? Mine came from northern VA, from a sideline breeder.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The VSH I had briefly, were not really hot, but they also were not really gentle. They were also not very hardy. They didn't really build up well or do that well. I gave up on them.


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

I think it is important to remember VSH is not a line of bees but a group of traits that can be selected for in any line of bees. One could have VSH Italians, Russians, or anything else. If one wants to select for this type of hygienic behavior it is important to make some good observations in hives that are actually being challenged by mites and then begin to select the best ones for propagation.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I think the VSH bee is the best bee out there. Not building up? I have some monster VSH hives out there. One is 12 frames of bees, 5-7 frames of brood, loaded with stores, etc. I love these bees! They build up really quick.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

I still have three hives with open mated daughters of Glenn's VSH breeders. They have not been defensive at all, but I do always use a little smoke and a veil most of the time. The three hives are a little different in characteristics, which goes along with what JBJ says about them. Two have lots of dark worker bees in the population, one beards quite a bit more than any of my other bees. Two of them were productive last year in spite of me taking brood for splits and bees for nucs.

Another thing, of all my established hives, the only one to die this winter was a VSH colony, and that was back in late November before the real cold. They had plenty of stores and low mite counts. Just dwindled away.

At this point I plan to keep the VSH going.

Richard


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Both of my hives with VSH Queens died this winter... had plenty of stores and a candy board. However, I continue to believe they are the future of beekeeping. I've ordered a VP Breeder queen and will get a Glenn carniolan this summer. I'll try to take both of them through the winter and if they survive they will be my queen sources in the future. I've had excellent luck with Carni's. Almost 100% wintering rate...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My experience with VSH is pretty limited and certainly not statistically relevant, but that was my experience. I wasn't impressed enough to pursue it. I find local bees seem the most in tune with the environment where I am.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the responses. They are very helpful.

I can tell you that I got the queen (the original one with the nuc) from a small breeder in central/western NC. I would prefer not to name names, but if someone is interested they can PM me, I'll gladly inform you.

I may have been hasty in the desire to requeen them. They may just be a little pissy due to the time of the year. However, the two hives to the side of them are in the same situation, but arn't nearly as pissy. But take it what it's worth.

I'll probably have to move the hive to my out-apiary, to keep the wife happy. Unfortunate, because it's my strongest at the moment, and I was hoping to use it as a cell builder/finisher, and then hopefully use it to take advantage of the Tulip Poplar.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

They can be seasonally ticked, just the way they are. When they are gentle they are gentle, when they are mad they are mad. My breeder that has always been a really nice hive was kinda stingy yesterday, but that was because I have been in them so much for brood. 

mike


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

I have seen when hives are under stress they will be more angry
I have noticed when lot of brood has hatched and warmer days come along they become gentler

.


----------



## Whitetail (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm anxious to implement some VSH genetics into my stock. I went with a Glenn breeder too. I ordered a VSH and one of their newer Pol-line hygienic Italians. I requested a more yellow colored VSH, but am looking to have some all Carni-VSH yards in the future. It said on their page they were USDA stock. Hoping for he best. I'll be open mating them to a yard of sturdy colonies consisting of Buckfast, hygienic Italians, and local feral stock that I caught in swarms and observed. Mating boxes are painted and eagerly awaiting the introduction of their new tenants.


----------



## Mosherd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Without seeing this thread before I started another one on VSH opinions. It may be good to inform eachother how our bees do this year. The jury seems to be 50/50 as to whether they are a good overall bee. I will keep you all updated on my experiences as I will start grafting and requeening in June.


----------

